# Oct '05 Challenge Photos - "Colour"



## TwistMyArm

Awesome work this month people! We had a lot of great photos submitted, 36 in all. 

All 36 photos can be viewed here: Colour Photos

You'll notice that this month their are a few photos that are larger then the 70KB. I've decided to allow photos up to 150KB. 

The winner of this month's challenge will receive a prize courtesy of Chase and The Photo Forum.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The polls will be open for the next seven days.

For those of you wanting to know what the next photo challenge will be. I will post the new challenge in about a day or so. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Uselessdreamer1

YAY! ITS up!


----------



## David A

Great job everyone. :thumbup:  :thumbup: (2 thumbs up)


----------



## thebeginning

definitely some great photos here. nice job you guys!


----------



## eydryan

well i'm sorry to say this but i'm a bit dissappointed... i mean there are some great ones but some are just not that good really...

oh, well, maybe i'm just picky


----------



## Thor the Mighty

which one is yours tell us so everyone can vote for it and you can win. then you can say you won against a bunch of crappy photographers including me.


----------



## eydryan

dude, you have issues... 

if you feel you're a bad photographer try to improve. and if you feel you're a good one, why care about what i say. and how can you tell for sure i was meaning your shot?...


----------



## LaFoto

Eydryan. Please.
Just leave it for let's say 8 days?
*Silence is golden*.
Ever heard of that?
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## LittleMan

Wow!
These are all really beautiful!
So much color! 
Great job everyone!  :thumbup:


----------



## Retnyap

Enjoyed the whole experience and good luck to one an all. I must say mine is rubbish compared........:hail:


----------



## mistakendavis

eydryan i agree with you. while there are some that are really good i was let down for the most part.  guess what people this is a forum were we give our views. dont get so bent out of shape because someone doesnt like the same stuff you do. i respect that you might like these images so please respect that some people might not like them, and the reason i dont is because a lot seem very cliche and others i dont feel fit the topic that well. you dont get better by people saying your work is always good, so take it and build.


----------



## LaFoto

It is the way in which things are being said. Sorry.
Some people just go too far. 
And cannot voting be completed before we start wagging our tongues over the entries? Afterwards they can go into the Galleries and be discussed.
And I am the last to feel PERSONALLY attacked!
It is not ME who thinks her entry is considered the weak one.
I don't care.
And even if I, too, should think that many have chosen some very conventional motifs to meet with the topic, I keep it to myself for as long as voting is going on.


----------



## eydryan

well it's just an opinion. and this is why this is not a locked thread right? if you wanted us to say nothing you should have left just the voting buttons and the link to the pics and locked the rest. otherwise let us express our emotions, and if someone feels attacked well they shouldn't. 

and i believe it's ok to say a general opinion, no matter if voting is done or not, as long as you don't nominate one and directly affect the voting process i feel it's quite ok. i mean what difference does it make if it's now or in 8 days? the comment stays the same and even if someone reads it it's not gonna affect what he thinks...


----------



## damian5000

Eydran... You complain far too much... You also had some poo to say about the last photo challenge too... It's not that we "care what you think" (I'm sure no one bases their self esteem on your opinion)... Just... Nobody wants to hear your whining.


----------



## eydryan

you know damian... this is what this forum is about, expressing oppinions, some based some unvalid, and the main purpose is learning. now what can we learn from your post? and as many people have said before me, "if you don't like the lyrics you can press fast forward"...


----------



## mentos_007

yay guys !! how do you expect me to vote if there are at least 15 photos which I loooove!!!?????


----------



## eydryan

yeah it is quite hard...  just vote for yours


----------



## LaFoto

eydryan said:
			
		

> ...  *just vote for yours* ...


 
OK, I'll stay all quiet about all this from now on, keep my silence, think my thoughts and watch from outside ... seems to be better that way :taped sh: ...


----------



## Marctwo

eydryan said:
			
		

> well i'm sorry to say this but i'm a bit dissappointed... i mean there are some great ones but some are just not that good really...
> 
> oh, well, maybe i'm just picky


It seems to me that you are just whining about the fact that 'inferior' photogs have been allowed to joined in.  

This is an open competition.  Why not see it as such and just encourage those that dare to take part?  Surely the best shot will win anyway so what's the problem?


----------



## Artemis

Great work everyone...these are fantastic guy!


----------



## woodsac

aaaaarrrgg...

I voted for the wrong photo :banghead:  They're all good, but I accidently voted _not_ for the one I wanted. I'm not gonna say which one, but I will say I meant to vote for #?. So, if it looses by 1 vote...sorry :blushing:  Again, all great photos!!!

It's just been one of those days!?


----------



## eydryan

Marctwo said:
			
		

> It seems to me that you are just whining about the fact that 'inferior' photogs have been allowed to joined in.
> 
> This is an open competition.  Why not see it as such and just encourage those that dare to take part?  Surely the best shot will win anyway so what's the problem?



it's not that as much as the fact that there are a few (one or two) which are very poor... and i personally believe you should bring your best work into a contest, and in a contest as permissive as this (90% of my pictures are in colour so they fit in the category) everybody should have what to post. there are some great shots but some are just... well, not. and what is wrong with expressing my opinion? and how come i'm the whiner? i'm not the one who feels attacked... 

and once again as i said above if you don't find my opinion of any use or value why not just ignore it and go on? why feel like the moralizing role is yours?..


----------



## David A

EDIT - Understood.

I think that everyone did a great job...All of the photos represent color very well from different perspectives and for the most part are very good captures...

Good job everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## uberben

Cesium 911 said:
			
		

> eydryan, I've been trying to keep quiet this entire time, but I can no longer do that. You have posted nothing but negative comments in this thread, some of them personally putting people down, and bringing ..............................................................................................................Good job everyone. :thumbup:



My thoughts exactly, so I won't dwell on it.  Everybody is a beginner at one point or another.  Good job everyone and I'm hoping to contribute next time.


----------



## TwistMyArm

eydryan said:
			
		

> well it's just an opinion. and this is why this is not a locked thread right?



I've considered locking it in the past. Maybe I'll consider it again



			
				Cesium 911 said:
			
		

> You have posted nothing but negative comments in this thread, some of them personally putting people down



As uncalled-for as the comment was, I don't believe that eydryan meant to put anyone down personally.  



			
				Cesium 911 said:
			
		

> you are simply one meaningless opinion



Then why acknowledge it at all?



I assumed everyone would just let this pass, but this thread is starting to get pretty negative. It's funny how one negative comment creates such a snowball. 

The point of this contest is to have fun and experiment a little. Not too mention its always been a great way of drawing in new users here to the forum. Every month I get an email from someone stating that they're new on the forum and it's their first contest. I'm glad they join up and submit their photos. Maybe their photos won't win on their first challenge, but eventually they might.

I hope that each person submits photos because they want to have fun and improve their work. There's nothing wrong with a little good completion to inspire someone to work harder and do better. 

Anyway thanks again to everyone who submitted photos this month. Nice work everyone!


----------



## David A

Sorry to let things get out of hand...*gets back on topic*


----------



## Jasmine

I think everyone did a great job. The contest was a very vague specification. Said nothing about what and where or how the color had to be incoporated. As far as I am concered as long as every photo has color then it should be in the challenge. Hats off to those who entered.


----------



## alexecho

I'm probably way out of line saying this, but would it help if we had multi-part voting, part for 'interpretation' and part for 'content'? I only ask because I feel some of the best photo's in past months (that have done well) have been very 'borderline' on subject and if we could see how everyone felt that the content fitted to the topic we may develop a general feel for what is and isn't OK? Or even vote with points for the top 3 or 5...

Does that make sense?


----------



## eydryan

yeah but it's a lot harder to do technically speaking...


----------



## icondigital

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> I've considered locking it in the past. Maybe I'll consider it again


please don't take this the wrong way. i can see why the forum would not want comments posted about particular images to sway opinion. but i think the view results should also be locked and kept confidential until the contest is over. otherwise i don't really see the point in not commenting since you can view the results before voting. :blushing:


----------



## TwistMyArm

icondigital said:
			
		

> but i think the view results should also be locked and kept confidential until the contest is over.



Unfortunately I don't believe that that's an option.


----------



## eydryan

well you know he does have a point... i mean you start by looking what's been voted and not the pics. i would say a solution would be that the first page of the contest is the one with the pics and then you have to click on a link to get to the voting page. that would make it more fair. because like this you check out what others have chosen. and you could post the pics on www.blogger.com so that they're bigger and you have access to them more easily and generally improves the voting process. mainly because you can see the main idea in them without opening them. like this it takes too much time and some may not find it worth the time just open each one and then so the same when narrowing down the pics etc. more suggestions will come


----------



## LaFoto

eydryan said:
			
		

> ... more suggestions will come


 
We can't wait, eydryan......


----------



## eydryan

:greenpbl:


----------



## Chase

Although I appreciate the feedback, I think we're pushing on topics that really aren't that big a deal. The monthly contest isn't designed to be as serious as it is being made out to be. First and foremost, the contest is for fun and to get people motivated to go out and take some pictures without having to be overly concerned about winning or losing. Naturally it feels great to win, but the fun is in the participation as well.

Going back to previous comments, I'm also concerned about the level of critique being mentioned towards some of the photos. In any contest you will have a large range in the quality of the content, but you'll also have a large range in the opinions of which are good and bad. What one person may see as junk, another may absolutely love, and even if 99% of the people don't see any good qualities in a particular photo, I would still encourage it to be sent in and have that photographer participate in the challenge. Seeing their work along side some of the others is yet another great way of self evaluation and learning more about photography.

It really comes down to the point of everything we do here, which is to have fun while hopefully learning a little something as well. There are plenty of sites which have a much more serious tone than TPF, but that isn't my intention here. We're here to have a good time, and the tone of this thread is going in an opposite direction.


----------



## Holly

Chase that was well said.. I completely agree! Im here to have fun and LOVE coming to look at the photos..  Like you said, what one may see as junk someone else will love.. And yes, I have seen a lot of photos that others really liked, that just were not my cup of tea, but the effort they put into taking it was well worth it.. IF they like that is all that matters..  IF you dont try you wont do good at all  So have fun with this and enjoy seeing  ALL the photos..

ALSO - a note - if you find something you dont like, TRY looking at it in a different point of view.. Like give it another title or something.. YOU may find that you like it after all !


----------



## icondigital

good post chase and thanks for pointing us back in the right direction!:sun:


----------



## Meysha

> I've decided to allow photos up to 150KB.



Hmmmmm.......maybe you meant to write 250KB.


----------



## eydryan

but why?


----------



## eydryan

oh, and do you see that always the first posts get more votes?...


----------



## LaFoto

Sorry to contradict, eydryan, but Photos 24 and 25 were the first to have 3 votes even before Photo 2 started to "overtake". Also the middle Photos 13, 14 and 15 started to score pretty early. That was my observation. Therefore I think you are a little wrong here.


----------



## SlySniper

Great work everyone! Love all the photos.  Now that I look at my picture and compare it to some of the others, I see where I could have improved.  These contests really help me become a better photographer!

Thanks TPF!


----------



## Chase

Happy to hear the challenges help you!


----------



## TwistMyArm

Meysha said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm.......maybe you meant to write 250KB.



I noticed that a few of the photos in the gallery show up over 200KB. The actual images that were uploaded were nowhere near that size so I'm a little confused as to what happened. Photo 2 for instance was originally only 92KB when it was uploaded to the gallery. I'm not sure what happened that it's now showing up at over 200KB. 
All I can say is that all of the photos uploaded to the gallery where under 150KB (photo09 was only 65KB).  

BTW, thanks chase for clearing this up further.


----------



## eydryan

yes, but how about now? well? ...


----------



## TwistMyArm

Nice one Cesium911!

Cesium911 submitted the photo02 simply titled "Blue". 







There were a lot of great photos this month as indicated by the wide range of voting. Nice work everyone and thanks for participating!


----------



## SlySniper

Great job Cesium911!  Nice picture!


----------



## thebeginning

congrats!


oh, side question, could we show the top 3 placers from now on?  Not that I was one, i just always want to know


----------



## M @ k o

Congrats Cesium ! Really cool photo !


----------



## eydryan

well good job!


----------



## eydryan

by the way:
does my signature piss anyone off?


----------

